# "CADIROLO's CADDY"



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I FINALLY GOT A LITTLE BIT OF TIME TO START THIS PROJECT. GONNA BE A REPLICA BUILD OF THIS CADDY. SO HERE GOES *:biggrin: 










































*FIRST SHOTS OF PRIMER AND WHITE PRIMER*.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 2 2008, 08:50 AM~10779883
> *SO I FINALLY GOT A LITTLE BIT OF TIME TO START THIS PROJECT. GONNA BE A REPLICA BUILD OF THIS CADDY. SO HERE GOES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:

THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP BIG HOMIE.. I WILL BE WATCHING THIS THREAD CARFULLY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MAYBE YOU CAN DO MY CUTTY SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

when you put the graphics on the cutty?dont remember em.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 09:03 AM~10787220
> *when you put the graphics on the cutty?dont remember em.
> *


about 5 months ago


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 09:24 AM~10787369
> *looks good.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i love the wide whites on that car


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:25 AM~10787380
> *i love the wide whites on that car
> *


thanks doggy..... now all i got to do is put my x-laced zeniths on and call it a day.... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 pics


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 11:34 AM~10788415
> *:0  :0 pics
> *


these are going on the cadi


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 12:48 PM~10788993
> *damn  :0  :0
> *


or i can go with my engraved zeniths  










or center gold daytons :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 3 2008, 12:11 PM~10788724
> *these are going on the cadi
> 
> 
> ...


man i just sold a set of crossed laced photo etch spokes that i could of used on your caddy


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2008, 01:14 PM~10789226
> *man i just sold a set of crossed laced photo etch spokes that i could of used on your caddy
> *


      can you get another set???????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

double post sorry


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 3 2008, 02:05 PM~10789147
> *or i can go with my engraved zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i use to have a set of the the old skool series II 3x gold zeniths.til someone stole them :angry: ......sick rims though bro....damn n










smiley could of did the cross laced zeniths. :biggrin: ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i know  it's cool though, looks good bro nice work


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2008, 02:49 PM~10789480
> *i know   it's cool though, looks good bro nice work
> *


 :biggrin: im ready to put them on too.  i finally got the tires to go on easier :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

any pics of the whole car?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2008, 05:59 PM~10789570
> *any pics of the whole car?
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2008, 01:40 PM~10789406
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i use to have a set of the the old skool series II 3x gold zeniths.til someone stole them :angry: ......sick rims though bro....damn n
> 
> 
> ...


damn does anyone know where i could get another set of those??????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

very hard to come by bro, if i would known you had a real set i could of used then on the caddy.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any updates????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gotta get some light tan for the interior and a couple more coats of white base primer, then i'll shout the white pearl. pic by tomorrow if not friday


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2008, 09:49 AM~10796547
> *gotta get some light tan for the interior and a couple more coats of white base primer, then i'll shout the white pearl. pic by tomorrow if not friday
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

i love that caddy, and the cutty is bad ass too!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10808088
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i love that caddy, and the cutty is bad ass too!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 6 2008, 04:29 PM~10814138
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *




they both just look perfect!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 6 2008, 12:35 PM~10814178
> *
> 
> they both just look perfect!
> *


  thanks


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 3 2008, 05:05 PM~10789147
> *or i can go with my engraved zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


THEM SOME SICKASS RIMS!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 9 2008, 01:37 PM~10831606
> *THEM SOME SICKASS RIMS!!!
> *


thanks homie...




any updates??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 12 2008, 12:29 PM~10856087
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any progress


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i dont think so


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 18 2008, 04:58 PM~10900620
> *i dont think so
> *


I KNOW SMILEY, IF YOU WANT IT DONE RIGHT "BACK OFF" AND LET HIM WORK AT HIS PACE. YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 19 2008, 07:18 PM~10909915
> *I KNOW SMILEY, IF YOU WANT IT DONE RIGHT "BACK OFF" AND LET HIM WORK AT HIS PACE. YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS.
> *


I'm not in any rush bro trust me


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK SO I HAD SOME TIME TO GET SOME PAINT ON THIS RIDE :biggrin: 

GOT THE INTERIOR SPRAYED LIGHT TAN ALONG WITH THE VINYL TOP AND HEADLINER. ASLO SPARYED THE BODY WHITE PEARL AND ADDED SOME CLEAR.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

We will be waiting.... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PICS ARE UPDATED NOW


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....how do you clear over the foil on the molding for the top, without clearing the top....if that makes sense.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 23 2008, 08:00 AM~10931281
> *Looks great....how do you clear over the foil on the molding for the top, without clearing the top....if that makes sense.
> *


these are just mock up pics right now. so i will mask the top again after i put the BMF :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 09:02 AM~10931290
> *these are just mock up pics right now. so i will mask the top again after i put the BMF  :biggrin:
> *


Lookin' good. Be careful when u pull up the masking tape on the top when ur done clearing. Maybe trim with the exacto first. Cuz if not, ur foil will be coming up too. Just in case u forget.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2008, 09:20 AM~10931727
> *Lookin' good. Be careful when u pull up the masking tape on the top when ur done clearing. Maybe trim with the exacto first. Cuz if not, ur foil will be coming up too. Just in case u forget.
> *


X-2 ON THAT BRO, I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro thanks cant wait to see the final product :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 23 2008, 11:38 AM~10932288
> *looking good bro thanks cant wait to see the final product :biggrin:
> *


damn rolo your gonna have to shoot some pearl over that white paint on yours now. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933861
> *damn rolo your gonna have to shoot some pearl over that white paint on yours now.  :biggrin:
> *


isn't his pearl already? he had mentioned that it was the escalade white pearl


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933861
> *damn rolo your gonna have to shoot some pearl over that white paint on yours now.  :biggrin:
> *


there is pearl over it already


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 02:05 PM~10933981
> *isn't his pearl already? he had mentioned that it was the escalade white pearl
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: coast hasn't seen the car in a little while  it has the diamond pearl on it.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 Looking real good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10944476
> *:0 Looking real good
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

How does your HOK spray can paint come out so smooth? I tried 2 different cars 2 different colors and they came out like shit


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10939855
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: coast hasn't seen the car in a little while  it has the diamond pearl on it.
> *


post up new pics then. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 25 2008, 01:48 PM~10949989
> *post up new pics then.  :biggrin:
> *


i will as soon as i get it back.....


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 08:38 AM~10931157
> *OK SO I HAD SOME TIME TO GET SOME PAINT ON THIS RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> GOT THE INTERIOR SPRAYED LIGHT TAN ALONG WITH THE VINYL TOP AND HEADLINER. ASLO SPARYED THE BODY WHITE PEARL AND ADDED SOME CLEAR.
> ...



looking good!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any updates???? :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 14 2008, 11:20 AM~11084372
> *any updates???? :biggrin:
> *


did you get yours back yet??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2008, 08:47 AM~11093062
> *did you get yours back yet??
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: not yet i dont have the money rite now to pay for the work somethings came up so i should be gettin it back by the end of the month or beginig of next month i hope.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

waiting for flocking to come in along with some photo etch parts. pics soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 07:58 AM~11102128
> *waiting for flocking to come in along with some photo etch parts. pics soon
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 16 2008, 08:42 AM~11102030
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: not yet i dont have the money rite now to pay for the work somethings came up so i should be gettin it back by the end of the month or beginig of next month i hope.....
> *


  i know how that goes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11104682
> *  i know how that goes
> 
> 
> *


shit i might have to put my cadi on the back burner for alittle while might have something new comming :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

updates ?


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

VERY NICE HOPE TO SEE NEW PICS SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOT THE FLOCKING IN , PICS SOON


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

YEA !!! IM WATING FOR THOSE PICS THEN ;0


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work man looks really clean


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 08:31 AM~11233307
> *GOT THE FLOCKING IN , PICS SOON
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

this is guna be G r eat..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

shit looks hot!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

[/quote]



are these masterpiece wheels?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

>


are these masterpiece wheels?
[/quote]
:nono: pegasus


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

congrats 408 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

good shit!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 16 2008, 03:51 PM~11360131
> *ttt
> *


is that caddy done yet?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

are you planning on fully detailing the motor?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttmt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 07:16 AM~11450998
> *is that caddy done yet?
> *


even if he takes his time he'll finish before you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 12:06 AM~11555648
> *even if he takes his time he'll finish before you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i know i'm lagging. still a WIP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11613674
> *i know i'm lagging. still a WIP
> *



NO RUSH HOMIE I JUST LIKE TO BUMP THE TOPIC EVERY NOW AND AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HAVE U GOT IT BACK YET?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 11:45 PM~11613712
> *HAVE U GOT IT BACK YET?
> *


i got it back but nothing was done to it due to lack on money at this time :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can u get me some pics of the interior??


----------

